# pigeon diapers in illinois



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

anybody who has pidgies in northern Illinois know a physical store not too far away that sells the "diapers" for birds? i heard of a store out near rockford. i want to get my bird a diaper but he is very large and i want to see the items in person....... otherwise ill try to order online.

thanks.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi badbird,


Why would you want to put a 'diaper' on your Bird?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

so i can let him roam around the whole house and not have to follow him with "poo b gone" spray and paper towels


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi badbird,

Here is a thread on that very subject, and one member who lives in Illinois. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11767


http://www.flightquarters.com/


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

thanks!!!

...


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Wow!*

HaHa thats something ive never seen good idea.It reminds me of a horse like that.


----------

